# DIY Stand and Canopy 120g



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Quit my job a few weeks ago, so I started building my own after the whole buying a stand and canopy with termites.

Little bit on the structure: I went overboard just a smidge which is apparent by the framing that I will show in the pics. Footprint for the aquarium is 48x24 and the stand is 33 3/4 inches tall. I used 96 feet of white pine 2x4's, ~140 9 guage 2 1/2 inch screws. 2 box frames for the ground and aquarium, 2 inner 2x4's at 33 inches tall, and inbetween the boxes are two 26" 2x4's. Decking for the aquarium to sit on is 3/4" ply and the same for the bottom deck for the filter to sit on. After that, wrapped it in sanded 1/2" ply, select sanded 1x4 pine for trim. 

Canopy was quite a bit easier as it only has to hold the weight of itself. Total is 14" tall, but only rises 12" above the aquarium to hide the rims on the aquarium itself. Same sanded 1/2" sanded ply, 1x2 box frame, no vertical support. Just 1x2 for attaching the ply to make a box. The flip for it is going to use a 48" piano hinge to hide the gap for light escaping and is 6 inches deep into the aquarium.

All the trim was attached using woodglue and 18 guage finish nails. Tapped in to wood putty over for a clean smooth look. 

Now it's time for staining and clear coating. And pictures!

The overboard framing, and yes those are the aquarium doors on the bottom there. I'm not putting any hardware on until it's stained and glossed.









Front of the stand and doors again. 









Showing the cut for where the piano hinge will go giving me access to the tank.









Framing inside of canopy









Front of the canopy/tank/top of the stand.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Looks great!! My only concern would be how water proof it will be. Pay close attention to the end grains and seal completely. I've seen too many wood stands and canopies get water damage to quick.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks!

Typically we don't go splashing water all over the stands and canopies though.

But it's pretty easy to stain and get a gloss sealent and make it effective with 2 coats of both.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I would just one coat of stain and 3 coats of polyurethane or more.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

beautiful job kid..i'm proud of you..
i would paint the inside of the canopy with sherwin williams tile clad II paint in white..


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks loha, I thought about doing white on the inside of the canopy for reflective purposes. It was a heck of a challenge for myself considering I haven't done any real framing in a few years.

For the stain I'm most definitely doing 2 coats. I like dark wood, alot. If I wasn't going to stain it I'd be painting it black, but then why buy good wood if I was going to do that. Could've just saved myself money and bought whatever wood and trim. But this is my project and I'm having fun doing exactly what I want to do and would love to be in my house for anyone to see. And of course I'm going to stare at it lol

Plan is for this 120 to do discus, angels and a few denison barbs. Thinking about plants as well so I'm starting to read up on LED brands that will do me justice in supporting live plants with the height I'm going to have. Roughly 34-36 inches above the aquarium. Substrate depending.


----------

